

Ask HN: Stats around non-traditional domain endings - virmundi

I&#x27;m trying to come up with a product name&#x2F;domain. I&#x27;ve seen the trends on HN to have endings in .io or .ly. While I see the appeal in smart names like that, I don&#x27;t know how well they work with average consumers. Has there been any research on how using a non-traditional domain (.com, .org, .net) effects sales?
======
pauljmartinez
Depending on the size of your market, it's possible that the TLD won't matter
so much in the beginning. At that point you may be more reliant on word-of-
mouth and early adopters, so a non-traditional TLD could be in your benefit,
giving you time to prove out the idea and generate some income that can be put
towards purchasing the .com version. I suppose the demographic would also be a
factor to consider.

------
kluck
In my opinion, domains have become rather unimportant. Just create a name that
does not return any search results on google and make it as short as possible
and easy to pronounce.

